# A few questions about moving to Canada?



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello to everyone on the forum,I hope there are a few people who can help with some question?

I've been offered a job in Fredericton,New Brunswick. I'll be looking at the New Brunswick Province Nominee Program. Can anyone tell me how long this takes and price I should be looking at for the whole thing?

What is Fredericton like to live, ie people, weather, cost of living etc?

Will Bankruptcy effect my Visa application?

What english sport can you get on tv in Fredericton?

I have loads more questions, but i'll start off with these,

Thanks
Gareth


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bluegaz42 said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum,I hope there are a few people who can help with some question?
> 
> I've been offered a job in Fredericton,New Brunswick. I'll be looking at the New Brunswick Province Nominee Program. Can anyone tell me how long this takes and price I should be looking at for the whole thing?
> Probably 9-12 months. For price check the appropriate website.
> ...


We'll await your further questions with baited breath.


----------



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> We'll await your further questions with baited breath.


Thanks for the quick reply Auld Yin.

The company is wanting me to start the job asap, do you know what is the fastest way I can get over there and start work and then maybe work on all the other stuff involved with emigrating?


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Few questions about moving to Canada*



bluegaz42 said:


> Hello to everyone on the forum,I hope there are a few people who can help with some question?
> 
> I've been offered a job in Fredericton,New Brunswick. I'll be looking at the New Brunswick Province Nominee Program. Can anyone tell me how long this takes and price I should be looking at for the whole thing?
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to just do a little more research. Regarding where to live ? because often people don't concentrate on this part and at the end they stand no where when it comes to visiting that place.


Toronto Apartment
Torontosuitesdotcom


----------



## bluegaz42 (Jun 15, 2009)

jamescruz said:


> I would suggest you to just do a little more research. Regarding where to live ? because often people don't concentrate on this part and at the end they stand no where when it comes to visiting that place.
> 
> 
> Toronto Apartment
> Torontosuitesdotcom


I'm going over in a few weeks to take a look and spend a week in Fredericton. 

Thats where the job is so its either going to be Fredericton or somewhere very close by,

thanks for the reply.

(But does anyone know the fastest way to get over and start working legally?)


----------

